# Ontario city puts muzzle on dangerously small chihuahua



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

The dog is accused of biting, or at least nipping, the ankle of a postie after a gate was left open at a Riverside home on Aug. 23. Scott said he offered a bandage to the letter carrier, but he told the commissioners he couldn't spot any blood and the worker continued on her delivery rounds.

The postie later reported the incident and was instructed by a supervisor to file a complaint with Windsor police. Police attended the Scott residence that day, and city bylaw subsequently attended on Sept. 6 and served a dangerous dog designation.

Ontario city puts muzzle on dangerously small chihuahua

I think this breed should be branded as being dangerous. :bigsmile:


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got two dobies at my place and a min-pin chihuahua mix. The little female chihuahua is more likely to bite and draw blood then my other two males.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

A Doberman would get my attention but a chihuahua that weighs 3 lbs would not. My parents had a malamute and that was a scary dog. The whites of its eyes would go RED when it was angry.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, it's just ironic. My big one is 130lbs, and he rather befriend or at worst intimidate, however the little min-pin chihuahua mix bit me once, and she learned her lesson right quick.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally a small dog gets it. I don't know how many times ive seen little dogs bite and attack. When small dogs do it people don't react because they are small dogs. Some laugh.If my Dogo Argentino did it he'd me muzzled instantly. My sister has my dogs brother and they were with another dog which nipped a lady running by. My sisters dog was almost muzzled for just being there. So now maybe people will actually train small disobedient dogs.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Btw. My girlfriend work as a vet's assistant for 5 yrs and she said that the most difficult animals to deal with work fractious cats and small dogs.I used to go there and check out the animals and did see a lot of Chihuahas that looked like the spawn of evil.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I think that a little dinky dog getting designated as being dangerous is a waste of taxpayers money. Chihuahuas looking like the spawn of evil. lol

I've been around dogs all my life and they are unpredictable but so are their owners.

A guy brought his dog to the park a few years back. The dog was acting nuts jumping on all the dogs trying to engage them in play. My old fellow was arthritic so I gave the guy a piece of my mind. I ended up by saying "capice" the guy said "capice???" and left.

About 10 min later he comes back with a 9mm. Anyway for better or worse I'm still here.

Humans are far more dangerous than a little dog. LOL


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I've heard the chihuahuas that are always carried around, never trained and thus have horrid nasty attitudes referred to as "armpit piranhas" because they are so nutty. Any untrained and undisciplined dog is a bad thing, no matter how large.

I do think the "dangerous dog" designation is a bit much in this case, but it seems like a case of the city going by the letter of the law rather than using common sense when a ticket and a warning would have served the same purpose.



> My girlfriend work as a vet's assistant for 5 yrs and she said that the most difficult animals to deal with work fractious cats and small dogs


A pissed off cat is a circle saw with ears. I have one of those cats.  The vet pulls out the welder's gloves when we bring her in.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Elle said:


> I've heard the chihuahuas that are always carried around, never trained and thus have horrid nasty attitudes referred to as "armpit piranhas" because they are so nutty. Any untrained and undisciplined dog is a bad thing, no matter how large.
> 
> I do think the "dangerous dog" designation is a bit much in this case, but it seems like a case of the city going by the letter of the law rather than using common sense when a ticket and a warning would have served the same purpose.
> 
> A pissed off cat is a circle saw with ears. I have one of those cats.  The vet pulls out the welder's gloves when we bring her in.


 Years ago a friend of mine gave me a feral cat that he had picked up in Chinatown. I checked to see if the cat had fleas and it was a crawling mass of the bugs. This was the time prior to flea collars. I ran a bath and picked up the cat to put it in the water. The cat went nuts and scratched my arms to the point where they were bleeding. The cat took off and bolted through the kitchen and out of the back door. I never saw the cat again!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I just had a little chat with the GF and she said that it was common for small dogs to come in pre muzzled. The owners could not even restrain the dogs. Funny things is that it would take 3 people to handle a large dog and 3 to handle a small one. Don't get me wrong that I don't like small dogs but very seldom you meet a nice,trained one. Usually small dogs are treated as people and don't understand their role in a natural environment. We have sat dogs for peoeple and saw that the small ones did not understand that laying on the ground is normal.But I must say that Ceaser does have the coolest Chihuaha.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

all I can say is "GOOD"


----------

